# Rochester NY plowing



## FTGUprprtyMaint

I'm getting a lot of emails and calls for snowplowing in the area but some are out of my actual range that i cover. Basically I'm looking to send them in a direction to a reliable company that can service them. If your interested let me know the ones im giving up are in greece area city of rochester and fairport farmington area.


----------



## EIB

I has some accounts in Farmington. I would be interested


----------



## redman6565

I'm out on the westside of monroe county...


----------



## redman6565

what do you have in greece


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Sweet! I'm in Fairport, but I too get calls for areas I don't cover. Usually Webster and Greece.


----------



## Timbercrk1

*Coverage*

I cover Henrietta, Brighton, and Pittsford.


----------



## Green Feet

I am in Greece and still have room on my route. I can be reached at 202-1010.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint

post your email addresses it would be the easiest way for me to contact


----------



## Green Feet

[email protected]

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## EIB

[email protected]


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint

Green Feet;613462 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


are you interested in anything in the city? near lyel and main.( kenwood, avery, sherman)


----------



## RLM

We service Hamlin, Brockport, Greece, Gates, Spencerport, & parts of Webster.


----------



## cabu

*supplier*

OK, be honest...

who are the best snow equipment suppliers in Rochester


----------



## Green Feet

*Depends*

It depends on what you are looking for. I use like Western and use John Bodak on Plank Rd. It isn't only about pricing, but a dealer that you can rely on when you need him. jmo


----------



## low country

I plow in on the west side and in greece too. You can send some my way also.
Low Country Property Maintenance 585-738-2728.


----------



## jayw

i am contracting in the brighton and pittsford area


----------



## qualitylawncare

Avon, Bloomfield, Bristol, Canadice, Canandaigua, Conesus, East Bloomfield, Fairport,
Farmington, Gorham, Helmock, Henrietta (East of 390, Jefferson and 
south), Honeoye, Honeoye Falls, Ionia, Lima, Livonia, Mendon, Middlesex, 
Naples, Pittsford (south of Jefferson Rd), Richmond, Rush, Scottsville, Shortsville, 
Springwater, and Victor.

24hr office (585)766-2405
[email protected]


----------



## Grn Mtn

cabu;620184 said:


> OK, be honest...
> 
> who are the best snow equipment suppliers in Rochester


don't jack the thread, post your own in the appropriate place


----------



## qualitylawncare

Guys-

Send me an email [email protected] with your contact info (Name, Company Name, Phone #, and zip codes covered) and I'll make a spreadsheet with everybody on it.

Then we can keep the sheet in the trucks, and refer right off it while we're working.


----------



## greentech

I am local to greece, gates and chili. Would be happy to take those off your hands


----------



## greentech

[email protected] for all addresses and rates. or call me at 585-202-1122. fully insured.

also am looking for an ultra mount western for a 99 dodge 2500. Any suggestions on a good place to go for a used one? Thanks


----------



## resurectionlawn

*Resurrection Lawn & Landscape*

I cover all areas of Monroe.
Email:[email protected]


----------



## ShadmorePlowing

I cover most of Greece (mainly westside).
Email: [email protected]


----------



## resurectionlawn

Phone585)202-2598


----------



## redman6565

anybody looking to just operate this winter?


----------



## Big Ford

I live near empire blvd and i have some openings .
760-9879 ty jason


----------



## FORD_TUFF0026

i would love to talk with you and see if i can help you out with the greece contracts. lemme know thanks, chris


----------



## FORD_TUFF0026

my email is [email protected] 
cell 5856940794


----------



## Big Ford

If you still have some could you let me know i have some spots open.


----------



## Grn Mtn

Big Ford;1073588 said:


> If you still have some could you let me know i have some spots open.


Not to burst your bubble but this thread is from 2008, so I don't think you'll hear a reply.


----------



## Big Ford

Hey you never know lol


----------



## Omally

*Available if need be.*

I have several accounts in pennfield and pittsford if anyone needs help in those areas...

have a good one!

-Tom


----------



## loaderplower93

New guy to the area...can't committ full-time this winter but if anyone needs an extra operator in a pinch let me know.


----------



## icudoucme

*Snow Dump Sites?*

Does anyone know if there are any snow dumps in Monroe county? The last few years I had a permit to dump in the town of Irondequoit, but they didn't issue any permits this year. Any hints?


----------

